
Ask HN: Facebook/abc.xyz referrals in Google Analytics, spam or real? - thewhitetulip
I have also got 2-3 referrals from http:&#x2F;&#x2F;abc.xyz :-D This is the parent company of Google! No way they are going to link to my Go language book. I also got spam links asking me to vote for Trump. How do I know which referrals are genuine? I know http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com referrals are real ones, but does facebook have any internal HN type tool maybe? where the book was posted?<p>my book&#x27;s link is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;antitextbookGo&#x2F;; I also got &quot;referral&quot; from awesome-angularJS&#x27;s github project, the funny thing is, why would angularJS have link to a Go language book which has exactly 0 lines of Angular in it. I am really confused since this is the first time I am using Google Analytics
======
thewhitetulip
OP here;

[http://leanpub.com/antitextbookGo/](http://leanpub.com/antitextbookGo/) This
is the link to which I have added Google analytics,

#website; sessions

abc.xyz ;20

facebook.com ;29

thenextweb.com/contributors/a-russian-trump-fan-is-celebrating-by-hacking-
google-analytics/ ;23

buketeg.xyz ;10

85599130-1.compliance-don.xyz ;9

addons.mozilla.org/<>/iloveitaly; 10

There are countless such websites which clearly are fake, but few don't look
like fake

I am not naive to web development, I know how easy it is to do referral scam,
I would like to know if this is a new type of scam or if I am new to it. (p.s.
if people at fb really have internal HN where my book was published then it'd
be cool)

